# Body Clipping Shetlands?



## Sungold (Dec 18, 2012)

Usually I don't have shows until later July when my pony is naturally shed out smooth. This year I've got a couple of shows in late May and June I'd like to attend, but there's no way my mare will be shed out by then. Do you all do full body clips on Shetlands for spring shows? I don't have electricity in my barn so doing blankets and lighting for early shedding is not an option. Thanks!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 19, 2012)

We body clip our shetlands for shows just how we would with the minis, in relation to how often/when they are clipped. I usually never blanket any of our ponies unless we are at a show, but if it would be awfully cold I would toss a winter blanket on them at home in the barn. Generally they seem to do well.


----------



## JWC sr. (Dec 19, 2012)

We body clip for every show through out the year. usually during the summer they only need touch up on the fore locks, bridle paths etc. But if needed for them to look their best we will with no hesitation. As far as blankets, we only use them as needed and with our weather it normally isn't. LOL Today it is 79 here on the gulf coast of Texas. Good luck at your spring shows.


----------



## Sungold (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies! Guess I'm going to be doing some extra clipping this spring!


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 19, 2012)

Clipping is usually what happens for shows.


----------



## Karen S (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Sungold,

I live south of Ft Worth, Tx. We clip usually the first part of April for our middle of the month show to get the winter hair off. I don't clip again until congress. We show in a tight summer coat at the local shows after the first clipping. With you being in Michigan it can still be very cold in May (I've been up to Doc Taylors sale) and know what you experience. Yes, clip those ponies so that they will look their best, then you can put on a light blanket in case the temps still drop some at night.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 24, 2012)

It does rather depend on the year; we've had a show here (Manitoba) the first week of June and have shown ponies without body clipping them--they were shed out nicely & had nice slick coats. A show the end of May it would be more questionable. I've had them pretty well shed out by then, and then there are years were the weather stays poor later in the spring and they don't shed out so quickly.


----------

